# Dvd



## philphil (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Mein Problem: 
Ich möchte ne Sicherheitskopie einer DVD machen, schaffs aber nicht, diese zu shrinken. Habe es bereits mit DVD Shrink sowie mit DVD2one versucht. Das Problem ist, dass die files auf der DVD folgendermassen nummeriert sind:
VIDEO_TS.BUP
VIDEO_TS.IFO
VIDEO_TS.VOB
VTS_01_0.BUP
VTS_01_0.IFO
VTS_01_0.VOB
VTS_01_1.VOB
VTS_02_0.BUP
VTS_02_0.IFO
VTS_02_0.VOB
VTS_02_1.VOB
VTS_02_2.VOB
VTS_02_6.VOB
VTS_02_7.VOB
VTS_02_8.VOB

Die files sind also nicht durchgängig nummeriert. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung, das Programm könne die Datei VTS_02_3.VOB nicht finden. Ich habe deshalb die DVD auf die Harddisk „entcrypted“ und die files neu durchnummeriert. Leider auch erfolglos. Der Film läuft in dieser Vollversion einwandfrei, hat aber 5,6Gb und ist damit zu gross für eine DVD.
Was kann ich machen um diese zu shrinken?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Phil


----------



## Cheese (11. Januar 2005)

Glaube kaum dass du hier ne Antwort bekommst... Is nämlich ned grad legal was du da vorhast


----------



## Leola13 (11. Januar 2005)

Hai,

versuch mal DVDfab .

Für legale Sicherheitskopien.  ;-] 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## philphil (11. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank Stefan, werd’s mal damit versuchen.

An Cheese: Ich wohne in der Schweiz und hier ist eine Sicherheitskopie von gekauften DVD’s, Software etc. zulässig. Da ich für das geistige Eigentum auf meiner DVD bezahlt habe und die DVD in einem relativ schlechten Zustand ist (Kratzer) werde ich von meinem Recht Gebrauch machen und mir eine Kopie anfertigen. Davon wird mich auch der – aus Sicht des Konsumentenschutzes übrigens illegale – Kopierschutz nicht abhalten.


----------



## Cheese (11. Januar 2005)

Ok, wenn das bei euch so ist, dann ist nix dagegen einzuwenden *auchindieSchweizzieh* 
Kannst es ja mal probieren, ob du es mit AnyDVD oder so umgehen kannst und dann mit Clone-DVD ein Image ziehst...  Hab mal gelesen es soll gehen...


----------

